# Xamp vs. Omni vs. IIS



## aka_marcus (18. Juli 2004)

Ich möchte mir einen lokalen Webserver installieren. Wie ich das sehe, kommen drei Programme in Frage:
1. OmniHttp
2. Xamp
3. M$ Internet Information Server

Welches der drei Programme empfiehlt sich?


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juli 2004)

Alle *nixer werden Dir XAMPP empfehlen.
Einige Windows User auch, die meisten jedoch den IIS.
OmniHTTP werden Dir wenige Leute empfehlen, die darauf entwickeln.

Apache ist nicht umsonst ungeschlagen der meistverwendte Webserver.


----------



## Norbert Eder (18. Juli 2004)

Hier stellt sich die Frage was genau du machen willst ... willst PHP etc. machen solltest wohl eher irgend ein Apache-Ding nehmen. Wennst mit ASP(.NET) was machen willst kommt um den IIS ohnehin nicht herum.


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Juli 2004)

DITTO Norbert, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht


----------



## aka_marcus (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Norbert Eder _
> *Hier stellt sich die Frage was genau du machen willst ... *


Ich erstelle Seiten mit Dreamweaver und will einen lokalen Testserver dafür einrichten. Ich will mit PHP und MYSQL arbeiten, nicht mit ASP.



> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Apache ist nicht umsonst ungeschlagen der meistverwendte Webserver. *


Du empfiehlst also Apache? Wo kann ich den downloaden?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe !


----------



## Norbert Eder (19. Juli 2004)

http://www.apache.org  sollte Dein Freund sein. Wobei es sich hier schon empfiehlt gleich ein XAMP runterzuladen wenn es ohnehin nur ein Testserver sein soll, da bekommst nämlich PHP und MySQL gleich mitgeliefert. Einfach mal im Google suchen (ApacheFriends zb.)


----------

